
Introducing OpenFaaS Cloud with GitLab - alexellisuk
https://www.openfaas.com/blog/openfaas-cloud-gitlab/
======
edvald
I'm a fan of OpenFaaS. It's a simple, smart design, and Alex has done great
work in building a community around it. We found it easy to adopt and support
for garden.io, and it fits very neatly into the Kubernetes ecosystem.

------
willhallonline
Alternatives inside GitLab Serverless
([https://about.gitlab.com/product/serverless/](https://about.gitlab.com/product/serverless/))
would be great. At the moment they have Knative, but enabling more gives a
richer possible experience.

